# Trolling question



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

The wife and I are out trolling around on a lake. She doesn't have a license. All she is doing is driving the boat, never gets out of the seat to do anything. I have a license and only have 2 lines out and man the rods and net. Can she get a ticket for not having a license because she is "participating" in the fishing activity?
Thanks


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

No!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*I was told yes on that question, because if you are trolling you are fishing and if she is driving that she is fishing also. I asked the bait shop at Frankfort if my wife didnt have a fishing liecense can she still go. They said yes she could but she was not to operate the boat, net fish or touch any fishing rod in the boat at all. That all she could do is sit and read a book or just watch all the fun.

good luck this year,

Rich*


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I second, third and fourth NO VIOLATION. ONLY if she TOUCHES a pole.......

Driving the boat, no violation period.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

You know in this situation $15 for a license is cheap insurance and piece of mind. Your gonna burn more that that in gas trolling.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree with the masses. NO.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> I second, third and fourth NO VIOLATION. ONLY if she TOUCHES a pole.......
> 
> Driving the boat, no violation period.


I agree with you that driving the boat is not considered fishing. However, the minute she picks up the net the help you land one, I believe she needs a license.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> I second, third and fourth NO VIOLATION. ONLY if she TOUCHES a pole.......
> 
> Driving the boat, no violation period.



Ya thats what I thought of to. But when I asked thats what they told me.


----------



## chunkster27 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with just buying a license as insurance, have you ever tried to argue with a C.O.??


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*What I just did is emailed the DNR to make sure. So I will get back with you later.

have a great day fishing,

Cazz*


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

JWICKLUND said:


> I agree with the masses. NO.


Here's the opinion of a C.O.   Guess he's looked at all the angles and keeps an open perspective on the subject.

Buying a license would be good insurance though. The action could pick up and spark some major enthusiasm.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In Wisconsin yes, in Michigan no!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*Ok this is what I found out by the DNR. Looks like the bait shop told me wrong and now I am mad because my wife could of drove the boat. So no you will not be getting a ticket. 

Here is what the DNR told me on my email. So take your wife out fishing and make her drive all day... *

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Linda Taylor) - 03/29/2007 09:13 AM
Yes, as long as she does not handle a fishing pole, she would not be considered
"fishing". If you can get her to, she can bait hooks and take fish off lines,
but cannot hold the fishing pole. She can drive the boat as well without a
fishing license.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Good question.

I'd buy her a license just to run 3 more rods.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

boehr said:


> In Wisconsin yes, in Michigan no!


Really?? I mean, I knew here the answer was no, but if I run to wisconson and fish, everyone on the boat has to be licensed??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Jason Adam said:


> Really?? I mean, I knew here the answer was no, but if I run to wisconson and fish, everyone on the boat has to be licensed??


That is how it was when I worked Menominee County.


----------



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. She has a restricted fishing license. She doesn't have any sea legs and gets real sick in rough water. One particular day Lake Huron was like glass and I wanted to take her out salmon fishing but she didn't have a trout stamp.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

clareoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for the input guys. She has a restricted fishing license. She doesn't have any sea legs and gets real sick in rough water. One particular day Lake Huron was like glass and I wanted to take her out salmon fishing but she didn't have a trout stamp.


I was wondering what a 'restricted fishing license' is but I guess you're just saying she has no trout stamp. I was thinking that maybe she could only fish on the way to and from work.


----------

